# DTG Towels, where to buy?



## JonWye (Feb 13, 2007)

Where might I find a good towel to print on with DTG? 

From the forums i think i need a low pile towel, but I am also looking for something quality, not a super thin cheap-o promo towel.

Oh and not rally towel  I'm thinking more beach towels.

Thanks gang!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Here are some posts that talk about dtg printing on towels:
- http://www.screenprintinguniversity.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4119 
- http://www.screenprintinguniversity.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1433 
- http://www.screenprintinguniversity.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1075


----------



## JonWye (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey, Thanks so much, I think I found exactly what i was looking for in Terry Town.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Let me know how your print quality turns out! I ordered the Wasatch QTees a month or two ago, I've done a few for samples. Maybe when you get yours and print you can share the results! 

I'll see about posting up some pics of mine on Tuesday when I'm back in the shop. One problem I noticed was they looked lovely when printed, however after the first wash the fibers stand up and some of the picture quality is lost.


----------

